# IHC FAMOUS PROJECT



## Hanss (Nov 20, 2018)

Hallo,
Dit is mijn project.

Wat vind je er van?


----------



## johnmcc69 (Nov 20, 2018)

Congratulations! That's a very nicely finished engine!

 John


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 20, 2018)

Beautiful engine. Great job!


----------



## minh-thanh (Nov 21, 2018)

Beautiful engine !!!


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 21, 2018)

Congratulations,

You have built a very nice engine. It looks good and runs extremely well and smoothly.

Thank You for posting.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Hanss (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks guys, there is a film about the making on youtube.(https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkxSdRMPuHn2jemD0unfIuA?view_as=subscriber)

Hans


----------



## TobyTetzy (Mar 2, 2019)

Hallo Hans,

da hast Du einen schönen Motor gebaut. Er sieht sehr nach dem Motor aus der OnderStoom aus.
Mein Vater baut ebenfalls diesen Motor. Dabei kann ich Ihm etwas helfen.
Ich habe gesehen, das Du den Magneto und den gebogenen Hebel weggelassen hast,
dafür die Ansteuerung der Benzinpumpe geändert hast.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder unserer Motoren.

Hello Hans,

Since you have built a nice engine. He looks very much like the engine from the OnderStoom.
My father also builds this engine. I can help him a bit.
I saw that you left out the magneto and the bent lever,
have changed the control of the gasoline pump.

Here are some pictures of our engines.






































Gruß Toby


----------



## Hanss (Mar 3, 2019)

TobyTetzy said:


> Hallo Hans,
> 
> da hast Du einen schönen Motor gebaut. Er sieht sehr nach dem Motor aus der OnderStoom aus.
> Mein Vater baut ebenfalls diesen Motor. Dabei kann ich Ihm etwas helfen.
> ...



Hallo Toby,

Dank voor je reactie en de mooie foto's.
Het is inderdaad de motor uit Onderstoom en ik heb er iets aan veranderd.
De krukas is uit een stuk metaal gemaakt, zoals je kan zien in het filmpje.
Zo bouwt iedereen op zijn eigen manier.

met vriendelijke groet,
Hans


----------



## Pierkemo (Mar 11, 2019)

Dag Hans & DIRK, zeer mooi gemaakt, ik heb hem afgelopen vrijdag zien draaien bij KMYCA, prachtig werk!!
Pierre


----------



## Cogsy (Mar 11, 2019)

Pierkemo said:


> Dag Hans & DIRK, zeer mooi gemaakt, ik heb hem afgelopen vrijdag zien draaien bij KMYCA, prachtig werk!!
> Pierre


Please guys, post in English so everyone can understand.


----------



## TobyTetzy (Oct 20, 2019)

Hello Hans,
our IHC's finished last week.
All three are doing pretty well.
Unfortunately, you need 2-3 suction cycles to ignite.

We also donated a clutch pulley to the engines.

Greeting Toby

Hallo Hans,
onze IHC's zijn vorige week afgelopen.
Alle drie doen het redelijk goed.
Helaas heb je 2-3 zuigcycli nodig om te ontbranden.

We hebben ook een koppelingspoelie aan de motoren geschonken.

Groet Toby


----------



## josodl1953 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hello Hans, 
Will you be at the NVM modelbouwshow 7 december in Houten?
I'll be there with my radial 5 ( and a few others)
Jos


----------



## Hanss (Oct 21, 2019)

Hello Jos,

Yes, I will be there at the NVM model building show 7 december  in Houten.
I hope to meet you there and see your engines.

greeting,
Hans


----------

